# Mom feeding kittens



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I just acquired a mother and four kitten from the shelter. I am there foster parent. 

She is getting free fed Wellness red bag dry the difference between the red and kitten is like 1 percent. And I can get red bag in a 12 pound bag. 


She is also getting half a 13 ounce can of Evo a day. Is this enough?


What else can i give her. She is skin and bones. And has a URI that she is being treated for.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Nursing mothers need a huge caloric intake to produce milk. Although it sounds like you're feeding plenty, she obviously needs even more if she can't maintain adequate weight on that diet. I'd recommend switching her to the kitten formula kibble and increase the amount of EVO canned she's receiving daily. A good feline vitamin/mineral supplement wouldn't be a bad idea, either.

It's very kind of you to be fostering her and her litter. Best of luck with them.

Laurie


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I just received her last night. So she has only been on this diet for one day. 

So I don't know if she is going to gain weight. 


This is the kitten wellness
http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/product- ... d-analysis


This is the red bag not much difference there. 
http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/product- ... d-analysis

I just wanted to make sure that is enough. I don't know her back story. So I can say at some point she was a house cat.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I guess i should add that she did not finish her Evo yesterday. I had to throw about half of it out this morning. 

She is not that into wet food. Her milk has really come in sense she has been here already. The kittens all have big round bellies now and there more active.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Nutrical will help her with calories and vitamins. Thanks for caring!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Jeanie said:


> Nutrical will help her with calories and vitamins. Thanks for caring!


She is getting this and the kittens have each got a dose of Bene bac.


I guess what i am really asking is this enough food?

I have not had her long enough to really see much but in the past 24 hours her milk has really filled up and she can feed them and she has been eating non stop but she finishes the dry before going to the wet.

I have no idea what she was getting at the shelter. Most likely crap in a bag kitten food.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I am going to be measuring her food I think she is not eating much. I gave her a half a cup of wet and a half cup dry I am going to see how long it takes her to eat it. 

I could really use some help to know how much she should really be getting a day. 

Ideally what should she eat the kittens are between 7 and 14 days old and she is skin and bones I have had her for one day.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I don't think anyone can give you any set answer. At this point, the main objective is for her to have enough food to support the kittens and gain some weight...I wouldn't worry too much whether she's eating mostly dry vs wet. The other thing is if she's as undernourished as she seems to be, then her stomach has probably shrunk and she can't eat all that much. It will take some time for it to stretch out again. 

So I would continue offering the wet, but I'd let her have as much dry as she wants (even though it goes against all of our normal advice about feeding). You should get an idea of what she's eating, so providing it in measured portions is a good idea.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

doodlebug said:


> I don't think anyone can give you any set answer. At this point, the main objective is for her to have enough food to support the kittens and gain some weight...I wouldn't worry too much whether she's eating mostly dry vs wet. The other thing is if she's as undernourished as she seems to be, then her stomach has probably shrunk and she can't eat all that much. It will take some time for it to stretch out again.
> 
> So I would continue offering the wet, but I'd let her have as much dry as she wants (even though it goes against all of our normal advice about feeding). You should get an idea of what she's eating, so providing it in measured portions is a good idea.


Thanks Between her URI and being under weight everything is against her. I could not leave her at the shelter. 
The kitten little belly are full for the first time sense they have been here like really full. So I must be doing something right.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I wanted to update the thread before I went to bed. 

She ate the full half of cup of food and half a cup of wet. 

So I gave her another half cup of wet and one cup of food to get her through the night. 

I just wanted to keep anyone following updates.

i will also be using this thread as a reference when I have to write everything up for her vet visit monday.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

With a nursing mother I feel they should be fed all they will eat. When I had Shadow and her litter, I kept dry food out constantly and offered her several small canned meals a day. She had a litter of 5 and even though she was eating premium food, the nursing of the kittens really dragged her condition down. She did not regain her condition until after the litter was weaned. 

Your foster has a lot going against her because of the depleted condition she was in when you got her. I feel you are doing a lot of things right since her milk has really come in and the kitten tumms are tight as drums with milk. She *may* be able to recover some of her condition and weight, but it will be very slow and gradual while producing milk for a demanding litter. When the litter begins to supplement nursing with nibble food and then transitioning to a solid diet, then her milk production will wane and more of her nutrition will go to her instead of milk production.


Dairy cows compared to a bull:





























Dairy cows aren't 'bone-y' as a breed. They are bone-y because their body cannibalizes itself to produce milk. Dairy farmers feed these cows a constant source of hi-calorie nutrition to both help the cows produce such large amounts of milk and to help sustain their bodies while they are producing such large quantities of milk.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes she is getting all the food she wants I and measuring to keep a log of how much she is eating.

We lost kitten four this morning he was the biggest and healthiest of the bunch I thought. The odd are against her and those other three babies. 

But she is no longer sneezing or anything. The kitten are but of course it may take a little longer for them to get over it she goes tot he vet in the morning. So do the other three kittens.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

atback Oh, I am so sorry to hear about the loss of #4. I hope everyone else continues to do well and the vet pronounces them sturdy and healthy. How stressful and sad for you... atback


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I am afraid to name then now!!!

That when you really start getting attached.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I named all my fosters. I tried to give them good names that would help them get adopted. I never had much issue with getting too attached to them. I was raised on a small farm and it was my responisbility to raise the family meat-livestock so I always knew their ultimate purpose was to feed us. Similar to my foster kittens; I knew they weren't 'mine' and would be going back to the center to be adopted into families of their own so I loved and enjoyed them while I had them and let them go when it was time for them to find their own homes.

I can easily understand how others could become greatly attached and I believe it was my early experiences with raising livestock that helped me cultivate this loving, but separate, attitude with my fosters. I know that my efforts enable these kittens to find their own homes and by not becoming too attached and allowing them to find their own paths to permanant homes, I am able to help multiple litters every year. You'll find a way to rationalize it for yourself.

You're doing a great job for them! :luv


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

After looking at the first picture and looking at the kitten they look so much better today their clean and bright and crawling around a bit. 


There fur has a slight shine to it. I am not promising anything but I think I have names 

I will wait tell after their vet visit to announce them. But I am hoping the rest come out of this funk.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My heart goes out to you!  I'm so sorry you've lost those babies. I'm sure they are resting in angels' arms. God bless.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well she is just not making enough milk. 

I am going to have to pull at least one if not two off. The other black one or tiny and lucky her look alike. are starving they cried all night. I thought maybe she was just moving them but I found out that they are hungry. The orange one has a full belly. Fat and everything. We have not come up with a name for him yet. So as hard as it is I am going to pull them off. she is not even trying to feed them. She just gets the orange one. I cant blame her she is skin and bones and trying her best. They will be put back with their sibling after each feeding. I am hoping her milk will come back. Mom will have assess to them. As she still will clean them once i feed them its weird its like she knows I am helping them once there full she will do everything else.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, boy! That is a lot of work, but if she'll care for the babies while you supplement with bottle feedings I'm sure everything will be okay. Our Shadow had a litter of 5 and then a few weeks later an outdoor feral I had been trying to catch before she birthed had her kittens so I halted trapping. 9 days later, she was hit/killed in front of our home and it took me 2dys to locate her litter of 5. When I found them they were crying from hunger. I brought them inside and coaxed Shadow into the bedroom and encouraged her to lay on the carpet (_all I had to do was pet her teats_) and I put the orphans on her and she allowed them to get a full meal. 

Shadow's litter of 5 were bigger than these orphans and were already dragging her condition down so I knew I couldn't let her have the complete responsibility to care for all 10. I only had to put the orphans on her several times a day for the first 2-3 days until I had them transitioned to bottle-feeding. I had hoped she would show an interest in caring for them but she had absolutely no interest in them at all, so I did everything and it turned out well. I did lose one kitten but at 11dys old it was already substantially smaller than its' siblings and it never did catch up with it's siblings. _I ended up rushing the kitten to the E-vet late one night and that vet was the Adoption Center vet who had seen them a few days prior and he euthed the kitten at no charge, though if he could have saved him, I would have happily paid._

If your mamma-kitty will allow you to bottle feed and she continues to do the day-to-day care of the litter, I think that would be wonderful. 
Best of luck,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Oh, boy! That is a lot of work, but if she'll care for the babies while you supplement with bottle feedings I'm sure everything will be okay. Our Shadow had a litter of 5 and then a few weeks later an outdoor feral I had been trying to catch before she birthed had her kittens so I halted trapping. 9 days later, she was hit/killed in front of our home and it took me 2dys to locate her litter of 5. When I found them they were crying from hunger. I brought them inside and coaxed Shadow into the bedroom and encouraged her to lay on the carpet (_all I had to do was pet her teats_) and I put the orphans on her and she allowed them to get a full meal.
> 
> Shadow's litter of 5 were bigger than these orphans and were already dragging her condition down so I knew I couldn't let her have the complete responsibility to care for all 10. I only had to put the orphans on her several times a day for the first 2-3 days until I had them transitioned to bottle-feeding. I had hoped she would show an interest in caring for them but she had absolutely no interest in them at all, so I did everything and it turned out well. I did lose one kitten but at 11dys old it was already substantially smaller than its' siblings and it never did catch up with it's siblings. _I ended up rushing the kitten to the E-vet late one night and that vet was the Adoption Center vet who had seen them a few days prior and he euthed the kitten at no charge, though if he could have saved him, I would have happily paid._
> 
> ...



What is the best way tog et them on a bottle they have no interest I am kinda having to force feed. But very little at a time it take me 10 to 15 minute to do 1 CC as I do not want to choke them. 

The little black one is not looking good we went to the vet and he said dont be surprised if you loose Tiny and Lucky. He asked about putting them for for me but they both still have some fight left. so i am giving them a chance. They are to young to take meds so there colds and mom not producing milk we have to get them to four weeks before we can give them anything. He said about 2 1/2 but they are starting to walk up right and there ears are up and there eye would be open if they where not junked over. 

I would love to get tiny on a bottle but he fights it with every once of his being. Should I of have the two small ones put down? I am second guessing my decision i think I made if more for me then them

Here is a picture from them this morning after there morning feeding


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Rather than let them go, I would ask the vet to get someone to teach you to tube feed the little ones. It should give them a bit more strength. It takes time for kittens to get used to bottle feeding. Keep trying!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

While there is life and try I would say to keep offering them the best chance to live. Transitioning to bottle-feeding can be like force-feeding until they get accustomed to it. I used PetAg bottles and nipples because I found the nipples to be the most soft and flexible. I used scissors and cut a small "X" at the end of the nipple so it wouldn't require much effort for the kittens to suck and get formula. I also would *_very lightly_* squeeze-pulse the bottle to get milk in their mouths and swallowing. Once they started swallowing I was able to gradually stop pulsing the bottle and they would nurse it themselves. It only took me about 15min to get through the whole litter of 5 once they caught on. ...but then again, they didn't have a mamma to nurse off of, it was bottle-or-nothing. If you are leaving all of the kittens on the mamma and available to nurse from her you may want to supplement-feed everyone, because any/all nursing will take milk away from her and reduce what is available to the group.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Amoxicillian (sp) the kitten are on it for 14 days. Mom is being wormed and I was told to up her feeding although I am giving her all she will eat already. They also said not to suppliment because she is not producing because I am feeding.

But they did say watch the little black kitten. 

Oh I went back by the vets cause I guess he changed his mind. He called me and of course i did not have a car so i had to ride my bike.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

good idea so they all get something well I am going to take the orange one and put him in bed with me tonight he is taking all the milk so maybe the other two can get some milk from mom she is at least able to feed him and he is double the size of the other two. so i am hoping this could work out. 


Oh i found out why the vet was so shady he did not really think they where a foster for the shelter. Once Lori laid into him he called an gave me everything. Crazy man glad I don't use him or I would quit LOL but I guess I can see how people may do that at the same time.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, what a headache! _Am I understanding this correctly?_ Did the vet tell you to *not* supplement-feed the kittens because the mamma needed their nursing demand in order to produce milk? I can see how this could be a bit of a Catch-22 situation, but I also think it is more important for the kittens to get the nutrition they *need* ... and I think that means supplementation via bottle feedings. If left on the mamma, they will *still* suck and create a demand for milk production but your bottle feedings would ensure they are all getting fed. 

Didn't you say your babies were getting playful and starting to eat solids?  Whoops, nevermind, I think I'm confusing you with Trebleyk(?) whose litter is older and starting to eat solid-ish foods.
How old is your litter and how many kittens?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

They are two weeks old today. There are 3 of them. Originally four we lost one on Sunday.

I picked them up from the shelter This past Friday. Then we lost one two days later on sunday. 

They are getting more playful though. And have livened up. Hopefully they will do ok. I am feeding three times a day and letting mom do it other times. I talked to Lori and she said if I can get them to 3 1/2 weeks we can get them on Wet and KMR by four four 1/2 weeks. If mom has not got her milk in.

So she was doing it somewhat on her own tell they where 1 week and five days. But we do have two that are so much smaller then the other.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well they are doing better. I finally found some KMR so now they are each getting 60 mL a day.

They are 2 weeks and 1 day today.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Each kitten is getting 10mL a feeding then all sucking on mom. Afterward she is making a little more but still skin and bones. 

So but I will keep things updated. Is there another area for me to do a update thread and Pictures and questions about feeding them?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You could just start another topic, in Breeding, Health/Nutrition or CatChat. Maybe CC if you don't have any specific breeding or health questions and only want to share and/or get feedback?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is fine, as those who are following the story will be looking here for updates.  
I'm glad the kittens are still nursing; they need that experience with their mother. Be careful not to overfeed! Good luck!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope I am not over feeding I calculated that they are getting 40 mL from me. 

Everything says they should be getting 65 total. I know they are not getting much from mom and if their tummy look round and full at feeding time I wait 2 or 3 hours. 
Or tell their tummy looks empty. 


Oh yes they spend all their time beside feeding time and meds and eye cleaning time with mom. 

I know this is a weird question but can they be blind from the URI in their eyes? They have been sealed shut from the gunk in the eyes.
They all had one or both eyes close do to the cold they had cold gunk in their eyes. Well they started to open today when I cleaned them out I pulled what look like sleep out and now they are opening them but they look shaded over like if you look into a blind eye. I am worried if there blind that they won't live a normal life. It would only be one eye each kitten. Their other eye is completely fine Tiny had both eye open when he came then they both closed and have started to open again. His look more normal.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

When we found and took in The Trio of siblings at about 6-7wks old, two of them each had an eye matted shut and when they got over their URI (_I don't recall what it was, made sores/scars on their tongues_) each eye that had been matted shut was damaged .... BUT .... the vet said it was mostly due to the environment they had been found in; dusty/dirty with pigeon poop and farm fertilizers/pesticides. Mousie (1995-2008) had a thin 'skin' of dark brown covering the outer edge of one eye and it only made her a little jumpy on that side since she didn't have full peripheral vision and Mister (1995-2006) had one eye that looked filmed over with wrinkled saran-wrap and it only seemed to affect his depth perception. Their brother Toby (1995-2007) had no problems with his eyes.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks I hope they come out fine the shelter I foster for in a kill shelter and if they are blind there chances are lowered. although if I can find homes for them before hand they just adopt thru the shelter. That would be ideal. 

Its only ben two weeks. so maybe there little eyes are not damaged much. Oh do I keep cleaning them or will there body and mom do it for them?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

The vet told me that Mister and Mousie's eyes were damaged due to the cat virus/cold they had *and* having pigeon dirt and farming 'stuff' trapped inside from the eye-gunk. I think I would probably want to gently clean them of gunk. Don't rub over the eye, just sort of grab the gunk from the inner eye corners with a fingernail and lightly scrape it towards the bridge of the nose so any irritants aren't rubbed or scrubbed over the eyeball itself. You can use a warm/wet washcloth to soften and loosen the gunk.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I wanted to add. I woke up to two full bellies not just one. I feed them at 11 and put them with mom. The get up at 6 am every morning. 

OJ of course has always had a full belly and Lucky had a full belly. As soon as I lifted the blanket Tiny came running at the bottle. He ate 15 mL on his own once they take to the bottle it is so much easier. I pulled the bottle cause his little tummy was getting really big and he is now asleep with his bothers. 


So I will check Then again at 12 and feed who ever needs it. Oh Tiny has some fat on his today I can't feel his hip bones anymore. 

I think these three are going to make it.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! That is a great update! ....and yes, it *is* much easier when they take the bottle. I know exactly the kind of relief you felt when they finally 'got' it. _You think they're never gonna pick up on it, that you'll have to fight them forever ... but once they get it, they *get* it._ Yay!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I guess you all would like a picture of three happy sleeping kittens with round bellies.












ginger/OJ like Orange Juice my four year old niece named that one
Tabby marked/Lucky
Black one which is my big bottle feeder/Tiny although he is catching up big time. 


That picture everyone had just ate off mom not me. Oh OJ will not take a bottle or milk he is full all the time anyway. Lucky i have not had to feed today and Tiny only took the bottle this morning but they all three got lunch from mom. 

I am watching and weighing them every morning and night. Tiny has almost doubled the weight he come to me at. In five days he is catching up with his bothers. and yes tiny sleep like that even with me in bed he ha to have his head propped up. I don't know they all have mom goofy personalty. She is a strange one let me tell you in a cute way though.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

They look adorable. I love :luv the classic markings on Lucky, that is my favorite tabby pattern.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well i was just peed on by Tiny. Even med are given at five so I don't have to remember late at night. And Tiny peed on me little runt. I gave him his bottle he only ate a little and it seems like he forgot how to use the bottle. But I will do what i have to she is making more milk I have been checking her teats. 

So maybe for only another week then they can eat off her and I don't have to put them on food early.

She is putting on some weight to. So hope fully they all turn out ok and find great homes.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If possible, let mother cat wean the kittens. But supplement as needed, just as you have been.  The kittens are adorable!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Jeanie said:


> If possible, let mother cat wean the kittens. But supplement as needed, just as you have been.  The kittens are adorable!


I will as long as she seem bright and healthy enough to be feeding them.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well everyone is sleeping I am trying not to wake them up for morning meds but I am going to have to soon. Katy is going to kill me. :lol: 

I am putting katy on meds to she is sneezing again and it would be point less to get the kitten healthy then she get them sick all over again. So i am just going to put her on the same thing as them. I am not even going to call Lori I know the dose so I am going to have at it. 

I got a brand new bottle so I have enough. 

But they all have full belly this morning and Tiny only needed a total of 15 mL from me yesterday. Oj has never needed anything and Lucky was pushing it yesterday but he was never with a empty tummy. I am trying to let her do as much as she can. so her milk will come back although I just bought 50 bucks worth of KMR I will just shove what ever is not used in my freezer for next time. 

I know there will be :?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

So the kitten sound so much better. You know that sound when its not in your chest anymore but in your nose that is how they sound. I am so excited mom is on antibiotics now to she started sneezing. 

Nothing major but I don't want to get the kitten healthy for her to get them sick again.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like you've got The Plan all worked out and everyone seems to be improving and doing well. These cats are so lucky to have found you as their foster-mom and advocate. Good job getting fat tummies all around. Everything you've been doing is working!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I have not had to feed Tiny yet today his little tummy has been full. I have been checking every few hours but they seem to be eating about every 6 hours now. Mom is getting KMR I had to change her wet food cause The Evo is really my cats. Boss

She is now on Evanger's

Chicken Licken dinner for cats


I have never heard of it before it came into the shelter in a case of 60 they gave me 30 and another foster the other 30 so she is able to eat more wet and she loves the stuff. She is getting 6 ounce of wet a day. 

All the dry she wants and half a cup of KMR a day to. She really is doing better. I am hoping the able to feed them keeps up.\


Oh what does anyone know about this company? I like the price on the cans and like the ingredients for it to. Maybe I could add it to Bosses rotation of his canned food.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I think we are going to loose Tiny tonight. He is not doing good He is cold and disoriented. Breathing heavy short deep breaths. Those are all the signs I have him in my lap on a rice sock. 

He will not die alone I will make sure of it. Mom had him pushed against the side of the cage. A lone so I am keeping him in the living room with me. 

I am pretty upset right now cause I thought we where on the up and up.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well tiny is my little fighter he won't eat we are going to take him to the shelter to be put down. He is refusing to eat and won't even come to mom anymore. 


So we are going to help him stop fighting. I told him I love him we go at 9:30.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Tiny is over the bridge 
I feel better about it he had enuemonia


He was suffering he had it pretty bad. He went in my arms so he is in a better place. He knew he was loved.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh!  Beautiful fighter! That must have been so hard for you, but you certainly helped ease his passing. Poor little one. This poor mamma cat and her litter, they've really had a rough time of it. Without your care I wonder if she would have lost the entire litter and possibly herself, too. You are an angel to help them.
I offer you my condolences. atback


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Oh!  Beautiful fighter! That must have been so hard for you, but you certainly helped ease his passing. Poor little one. This poor mamma cat and her litter, they've really had a rough time of it. Without your care I wonder if she would have lost the entire litter and possibly herself, too. You are an angel to help them.
> I offer you my condolences. atback



I don't know if the litter would have made it maybe OJ he has never had a issue really. But I think she would of been fine I think she may have caught a UTI. Which could have had them have to put her to sleep. 

They are a low kill shelter but with so many kittens they can't have sick cats around. The shelter does there best but their is only so much they can do. They are still in a building not designed for a shelter from the hurricane and they have tons of kittens right now. They also don't have there quarantine room like they did before the hurricane. They are in the process of raising money to build a new shelter. 

I don't want anyone to think the Humane society is bad they are a great place. Just under staffed. They are a really great place.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, I'd never think that of them. In fact, I do see their need to be brutally honest about the ones they do pts. They have limited resources and must concentrate those resources in the areas where they will do the most good.
It would be nice to save every single one of them ... unfortunately, there just aren't enough homes for every single one of them. 
We still try. Many areas that have dedicated teams and aggressive approaches to the TNR issues *have* reported a great impact for their area, and I hope that success will spread.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well Lucky and OJ are holding their own. One really fat healthy kitten and one round tummy very healthy kitten. OJ still has congestion from his cold. Lucky I think is over it although it make sneak up again.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

They are doing good tonight their little colds are clearing up and their eyes are starting to open from the crud in them. 

Katy is not skin and bones anymore either.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

GREAT JOB! I think you are doing an amazing job, being able to put weight on a nursing mom-cat is nothing short of miraculous!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well Lucky is a girl I was like HHHMMMM your not a boy oh and OJ is defiantly a boy.

So we are looking for a new name for Lucky I don't like Lucky for a girl. Katy has put a pound on I put her on the scale with me then weighed myself. I think she is getting a good amount of calories now.

She is free feed Wellness red bag kibble given 4 ounces of Evanger's Chicken Licken Dinner and 3/4 cup of KMR in a bowl for her to drink. 

So she is getting a lot and with only two kittens. She is doing good. They each have the nipple and those two are full of milk. I am really hoping we are out of the woods.

Oh our little girl has both eyes open this evening. I have been cleaning them and they have been goo-ping up. This even they stayed opened. OJ every time I clean his eye his third eye lid is swollen I am hoping it will heal with time. 

But I think we are out of the woods if they make it to four weeks we really should be. They will be off meds and they can eat that early if they need to.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

OJ










No name at the moment was Lucky










Katy AKA Mommy










A great family Photo


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Adorable photos! How about "Lucy" for lucky?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Adorable photos! How about "Lucy" for lucky?


Hubby said the same thing. I think it may stick. Oj has his eye open right now. 

I may change OJ name at the shelter only because thats not a very cute name.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

For an orange kitty, I've had Rusty, Marmalade and Reilly. Irish names seem to do well for orange boy-cats, like Finian, Donovan, O'Malley (_O'Malley the Alley Cat_) any name starting with an Mc or O'....


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

So lucy woke up with one eye open and clear today. The other still has a layer of puss over it but she is holding it open more on her own. They seem to be cleaning them self out so it being a eye and I know she can see out of it I am leaving it alone. 


So it may take another day or two. But they both have fat little bellies today. So they are doing good. I have a job interview at 12:30 so wish me luck.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Whoops! 1:50pm, my time. Sending hopes your interview went well.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Whoops! 1:50pm, my time. Sending hopes your interview went well.


Yes thank you I so got the job!!!!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What!!!????!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Everyone is doing good. Both kittens have full tummies. OJ has this tear duct swollen I am not sure if it is going to fix itself or not. Thats a wait and see type thing. Lucy is holding one eye open all the time and when i clean the other she is holding it open until she sleep for a long time. 


Katy is sneezing and I can't give her anymore of the kittens meds. So I will go get some from the shelter tomorrow.


But i will wait tell the kitten last four days of meds so they all clear up at once. 

Kat


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like they are doing well. For OJ, if he'll sit still for it, you can hold a wet, hot-_ish_ cottonball to his tearduct in hopes of helping any blockage soften and pass through the duct.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Sounds like they are doing well. For OJ, if he'll sit still for it, you can hold a wet, hot-_ish_ cottonball to his tearduct in hopes of helping any blockage soften and pass through the duct.


I think I messed it up when I was cleaning his eye one day. He had a big goop of stuff and i got it out but I think I may have been a little ruff. 

Lucy has her second eye only half closed its just the goop on her fur drying around her eye. So that will stop with meds. 

But they both are having big clumps of pus which I know that is good because its clearing the infection out. 

But yeah mom loves her some KMR and she really likes her food. I may put it in Bosses rotation is cheaper then Evo by 75 cents. I don't mean indefinitely just add it to his cans.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well everyone is doing good. 

Lucy has one eye open free and clear now. The other is staying open. Once i clean it still puss in their. I did the warm compress on OJ's eye His name will be changing but I want something to go with Lucy, 

Any ideas Lucy for the girl and what for the boy I would like them to be a set so maybe they can go home together.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Lucy and Ricky Ricardo from "I Love Lucy"!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Lucy had her other eye half open this morning. There is not the shadiness of the infection as much today either.

Ricky aka OJ his tear duct seem to be retracting. I have already been told if it does not correct itself the shelter can not afford to fix it. They have about 15 ginger kittens sitting in cages right now waiting for adoption so I am going to do everything I can to get it fixed. Cause I am not in the position to fix a kittens eye that is not my personal cat. 


But everyone is ok and doing good this morning.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like things are rolling right along, and I hope Ricky's tear duct continues to reduce swelling. They sure are blessed to have been taken in by you.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

We lost Oj some time in the last hour. It was the same thing as the first kitten I found him asleep with his sister. I really hope Lucy makes it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry you lost OJ.  My prayers are with little Lucy.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, Good Lord, NO! 8O  atback Man! What a blow! I am so, so sorry. atback 
You know, it is sounding more and more like the mamma-kitty's depleted condition affected her ability to nurture her pregnancy properly and the kittens were born very disadvantaged. These silent passings seem to be some sort of circulatory or neurological/breathing inadequacy.
Hugs, thoughts and prayers for you, Mamma and Lucy.
heidi


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

She is three weeks and one day old if I can get her to four weeks she can start eating kitten food. 

Well she had her first taste today she did good. She is right on par for her expectations and mile stones she is advanced by a couple of days. I rushed her to the vet for a xray of her heart and a general check up.

OJ had a enlarged heart. He did a necropsy. As we think the other kitten Angel. Tiny got Ephumonia (sp) so that was a fluke I think. 

But the vet said that Lucy should be fine and mom had more then enough milk to feed her. So i am hoping. 

The vet said if she makes it to four and a half weeks we are out of the water. Cause by then they can survey without mom completely if need be.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't know if any one has ever seen a cat be introduced o to bunnies before. But Katy is like what the heck is this. She is not scared but more intrigued. My bunnies had to be moved back in my bedroom don't worry everyone is safe. 

But she is kinda like dude I have never seen one of you before. She is not puffed up at all and let me tell you if Katy does not like something you know it. The vacuum and her are arch enemies. Even the dog and her are arch enemies. But My other cat and the bunnies it more of a HHHMMMMM you don't seem so bad although the two have never met beside through very protected cages for both parties. 

But we are working on the dog thing I would like to get her used to dogs. So she is more adoptable.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Lucy was bright and alert this morning good sign I think. 

Katy is still very intrigued by the Bunnies.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I am guessing everyone would like update pictures!!!










Mommy










Mommy






























Put it on Qubo please Mom










Hey I don't want to watch the news










Look women your lucky you feed me the good stuff or I would bite you.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*_gasp_!* Lucy has my favorite tabby pattern: Classic! ...and Mamma is looking very good. Can you still feel her bones or is she putting on good flesh?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> *_gasp_!* Lucy has my favorite tabby pattern: Classic! ...and Mamma is looking very good. Can you still feel her bones or is she putting on good flesh?




HHHHMMMM I will be driving my Niece to ATL this summer. :wink 


No mom is putting on good weight. I can fell her pin bones when I pet her but you can't see she is skinny at all. But i feel those on my cat to and he eats good. If she had not had those kittens at the shelter I would say she is pregnant again. 

She carries her weight in her ribs. But so does Lucy so I think it is genetic. But she is doing great putting on weight Lori could not believe how much wight she has put on about a pound and a half. Which is a lot for her. She is not a huge cat. I think if she was still feeding all four babies she would not have put that much weight on. 

Lucy has more then enough milk she is tubby now. and mom milks is in I had to release one tete it was full very full. But Lucy eats off the back two all the time. 

We put mom on wellness wet to help get Lucy's system used to it that will be what she weans onto.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds good! Well, except for the delivering of Lucy to me. Sorta, she really *is* beautiful. I would love to have her but with our situation I do not ever actively look for cats to add to our multi-cat home. Believe me, _plenty_ find me all on their own! :wink 
...though I do occasionally joke about the odd cat-napping here and there. _Where do you live, again? How far away from me are you?_ Oh, that's just an innocent question. Nothing to worry about. *_whistles_*


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Sounds good! Well, except for the delivering of Lucy to me. Sorta, she really *is* beautiful. I would love to have her but with our situation I do not ever actively look for cats to add to our multi-cat home. Believe me, _plenty_ find me all on their own! :wink
> ...though I do occasionally joke about the odd cat-napping here and there. _Where do you live, again? How far away from me are you?_ Oh, that's just an innocent question. Nothing to worry about. *_whistles_*


I am in Houston 12 hour drive I make it straight thru 2 time every summer. I drop my nieces off in early July and pick them up the first week in august. Oh I stay a week to site see. Their grandpa lives out there no relation to me my step dad. But my husband work schedule allows us to take them to my sister does not have to put them on a plane by them selves or on a bus.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Road-trips sound like great family-time. If you want to swing through Atlanta on your trip, I'll make an effort to meet you for a meal and a chit-chat? If not, that is fine. I also should warn you that my health causes me to make many last-minute changes to plans, so don't ever count on me being anywhere at any specific time.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ugh!!! I can't see the pictures :x The school computers blocked them...how shall I survive three more hours without seeing them  

At least the school hasn't blocked catforum...I think I would die of boredom without it.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Road-trips sound like great family-time. If you want to swing through Atlanta on your trip, I'll make an effort to meet you for a meal and a chit-chat? If not, that is fine. I also should warn you that my health causes me to make many last-minute changes to plans, so don't ever count on me being anywhere at any specific time.



That where I take them ATL or atlanta GA. we stay for a week come home the two or three weeks later head back to Atlanta to pick them up stay for a day to sleep then drive home. We rent a mini van so the kids can sleep we leave at 6 or 5 pm by the time dinner rolls around about 7 30 we are normally in LA eat the kids sleep the rest of the way. by the time we hit atlanta they are rested and we hand them off. 

Thats why we drive at night with a 4 and 7 year old we would have to stop if we went during the day. If they sleep they don't get bored or anything. And no bathroom breaks or food breaks lol. They have never had a problem sleep on the way there. this year its four kids the twins are going with us they will be a year old. but they come home with us. Shena does not want them in ATL for a month yet. Only a week.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ah! Shoot me a PM if you have a free afternoon and time for me to run out for a quick hello. I live on the East side of Atlanta, about halfway to Athens, GA.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well we are trying to foster one ginger kitten on her. Lucy needs a friend And mom can handle two. 

Lucy is doing good.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well my sister found a ginger kitten by her apartment in Mo. City. I have no details other then he is about as old as Lucy maybe a couple of days younger. 

My sister does not know much as risk i am going to try to put the kitten with mom after a health check at 2. 

She gave it some baby formula maybe not the best thing but something is in its stomach tell she can get it to Galveston. 

He lapped up the whole bowl in a matter of seconds she said. 

So i will post pictures their will be one on my facebook soon as I am going to forward the picture to my facebook that she sent me.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Here he or she is. Yes that is baby formula it needed something tell she could get him/her here. Quick fix so he/she would sleep tell I could get him some KMR.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well he is here and sense Ricky never became ricky We are going to call this new little guy Ricky. 

He is right at the same age as Lucy i would say even with in a day if not the exact same age. He took to the bottle but I decided to risk it and put him with Katy and Lucy. They did great Katy took to him like it was one of her own. 

So I will be watching closely very closely. 

But i could not deny him because I would feel bad.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:luv Yay! I am so glad Mamma-kitty accepted him. He and Lucy will grow up as if they were true littermates.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> :luv Yay! I am so glad Mamma-kitty accepted him. He and Lucy will grow up as if they were true littermates.



The funny thing is if I did not know any better I would say it is OJ. 

Same size age color everything. He was covered in fleas. He was given a bath. Dried off really well.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I guess everyone would like to see some pictures















































Here is one of Lucy she is sleeping











Hubby playing with Kitty


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Gotta love the men who love kitties! :luv 
...and you're *killin*me here!







Now you've got TWO kittens with classic tabby markings!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Gotta love the men who love kitties! :luv
> ...and you're *killin*me here!
> 
> 
> ...



I did not even notice he is doing great now that i see with active with a full belly I think he may be a few days older. He walks better and he is more active. He is the same size but maybe because he may have been a outdoor cat. 

He is more frightened of people then Lucy or Katy but he follows Lucy to us so its not that bad. 

Everyone has full tummies and mommy is doing great!!!

I am so proud of her. I am hoping the original tabby markings gets them adopted quicker. I would die if I found out Lucy did not make it.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

As Ricky continues to follow Lucy he will learn that people are pretty wonderful. I really don't think you'll have a problem with them finding homes. With babies this small, they are so very easy to socialize. Pick them up, get them accustomed to being held and handled, teach them to really love the attention so they purr and do other cute kitten-things ... they'll melt hearts when they get to the adoption center.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah i spend about 2 hours a day with them. I start working tomorrow but I had Katy around my 8 month old nieces yesterday she did great. She was not scared. But she did not come up to them either. I will have her around all four this weekend. 

To see not at once but I would like to know if she is good with kids. The 7 and 4 year old know how to act around my pets they have been taught from a very very very young age. Shoot we where teaching the twins yesterday not to grab her tail and such. 

She is never and I mean never left unattended in the same room as the children shoot my dog or person cat have kennels for when we cant be watching them when the girls are here. I will not risk those four babies for any pet.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well the kitten got their first taste of the living room.

They will spend a hour out here for a couple of days. then two three four mom goes back at 6 to 7 weeks old so I hope to get them used to being in the living room. By then so they can spend time with boss and Phoenix. 

This is shelter policy not myne. Oh question how old does a cat have to be to be able to hold its old bladder and poop.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, I think they can hold it for short periods of time. 
The main issue, is just like human toddlers who are busy playing or watching something and don't want to stop the fun-stuff they are doing to go potty, they ignore the urges until it is critical and they cannot hold it any longer. With kittens, I could watch them play-play-play across my bed and then one would squat suddenly, while watching the others race around and play and as soon as they were done, they leapt up and joined the fracas. They were always too quick for me to catch and carry to the litterbox ... which was only about 12-18' feet away. When they were contained in the small bathroom they never had any accidents. It is my opinion that when they are placed into larger areas and their 'necessities' are further away ... you're gonna have some potty-accidents. I would also say that by the age of 12wks or so, that behavior was mostly outgrown. 
_The potty-accidents I noticed were usually between the ages of 5 to 8 or 9wks old._


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well everyone is good I just got off work tired will talk later.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Everyone is doing good.

Lucy only has 2 days left os meds. Everyone has full tummies and doing great they are getting their teeth in. They did get their first self enforced taste of wet. I have kinda been putting a little on their noses for them to lick off. 

But I put moms bowl on the floor they all three went after it the kittens of course lost interest. With their kitten attention span. They are walking up right well Lucy is completely all the time and Ricky is still crawling a little I can't tell if he is older or younger.

But every one is doing good.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like good news, all-around! I *love* it when the kits toddle around on their unsteady legs ... they look so adorable.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well Lucy has lost some weight I am thinking tub tub is taking all the milk so I removed him for the day. 

He is so fat. 

Today is Lucy's Last day on meds. The past few days I have almost been forgetting. 

Mom got wormed again today and will be ok I think. Lucy is four weeks old today. Man time flies they where like a week and five days when they came. 

But the Vet told me if they make it to this point we should be out of the woods cause they can go on food now if I have to. Lucy is eating like a pro her foster bother not so much he is to into mommy. But Lucy needs time with mommy alone today.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is a video of the kittens.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kse56NoK7yQ


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh! Save me! The cute! The _CUTE_!









I could only watch the very beginning, it kept 'buffering' and I wasn't patient enough to sit through it. 
I make that little cluck-clucking sound to my kitties, too.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I do the sound to my bunnies and kitties. My rabbits come right to me. Lucy will respond and Boss has learned to run no matter what. Boss is hubbies cat. 


They are good we moved mom and kitten to the living room trying to get her more use to the dog and other cat. 

Everyone is good though and happy as you can see in the video. Ricky went looking for water today so they are learning he found the water bowl and started drinking out of it so cute.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Everyone is good this morning. 

Boss and Mom are not sure what to make of each other.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Lucy has me wrapped around her paw already. She would not eat out of her food bowl she wanted to eat off my finger. Even her milk. She had her first full meal of kitten food today. She has had taste and such but she got full on kitten food.

Everything is great and I am glad they are doing so well Lucy eye is starting to water not sure why but I may have to call Lori and get her option on it.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well Lucy is doing great Ricky is such a mommas boy he has a rude awakening next week. Well two weeks. Lucy eats a meal every morning for two morning now like she is looking for it. But Ricky just wants mommy. Mom and other cats and dog does not work. I have a fear she will be put down when I explain how she is. Her chances of adoption into a pet only home is slim. 

She will go back to the shelter in a couple of weeks. Well when they are 6 weeks old. They are four weeks and 3 days today. They stay tell 3 months old. The goal os to have them playing with boss and phoenix before they leave. 

Katy is good with kids ages 8 months to 7 years she has been tested with. 

So maybe that will help her we will see she was up for adoption before she had the kittens.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh! Don't give up on her so easily! :wink 

What is her situation right now? ...she is a MAMMA, raising a litter of kittens and you have pushed her (_per the rescue_) into an early confrontation with *other pets* at a time when her Mamma-instincts are on HIGH-Protective-Alert. :yikes 
_That is a confrontation I would *never* have done, but I understand you are following orders._
My Shadow was brought into our home about 10dys before she birthed. During those 10dys she *loved* all of our housecats. 10dys later, after she gave birth she turned into a whirling, screaming and protective demon to keep those same housecats she *loved* away from her litter. After the litter was weaned and sent to the adoption center she returned to her laid-back and loving attitude. 

Katy is only dealing with mother-hormones and they are making her protective and aggressive to keep her litter safe. I am willing to bet that will change after her litter has been removed from her and she realizes she does not have to protect them any longer. In the outdoors, mamma cats do not allow other cats near her kittens until they are very close to striking out on their own and able to defend themselves.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Ideally I would keep her here to socialize her to them. I know any cat and dog can get along even if its over time.

My big issue is I have a one bedroom apartment My 2 rabbits live in my bedroom once the kittens start moving I have to move them out of there. Why because my rabbit require a lot a run time as they are a bonded pair in a smaller cage. Plus they normally have there cage door open 24/7. So until week three they kittens and mom are in the bedroom. 

But now she is moved in the living room. Which to be honest as long as Phoenix is not right on top of her she is fine with her. Like right now they are both sleeping with in 4 feet of each other mom is in her cage but she is ok with phoenix cause she is sleep. 

I may not say anything about it. I just don't want her to end up in a home with a dog and her really hate dogs. I really think although the people who surrendered her said she was indoor I think she was outdoor. 

She is weird she want you to love on her but it is like she get overwhelmed. She is a good cat she needs a quite house with a older person most likely.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well we officially have a permeant set up for fosters. It was donated tot he shelter today and they in turn gave it to me. Its a extra large dog crate and 50 pounds worth of food it was left by the front door of the shelter with a note. 

The note reads this is for a foster home that currently has a mother and kittens or one that may need it for a up coming foster. Please make sure it gets used for this reason. 

Signed 
Unknown in memory of Jerry 

Not sure if it was a dog or a person


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! How amazing. :luv _In the memory of Jerry._ :luv


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well Katy but the crap out of hubby today he begged me not to tell the shelter. Any animal that bites its almost defiantly put down. So i am not going to she is just protecting her babies. From Phoenix she went after phe and hubby grabbed her. 

She is ok he is on med we went to the doctor. 

But things are good.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Whew! Yeah, I agree with your Hubby. Katy didn't *mean* to bite him, she had her mother-instincts on high when going after the other cat and when your Husband grabbed her she just reacted because of how the other cat was making her feel (aggressive/protective) and he may have startled her.

_Our former feral Pretty bit me last winter when she accidentally got out and I *had* to grab her because we had two aggressive tomcats hanging around our property and they would have jumped her. I startled her and she bit me out of fear. It wasn't her fault, it was my fault._


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah it was my fault we put her back in her other cage and gave the kennel back to the shelter I have a huge 4 foot by 2 foot rabbit cage so the doors are smaller. That she has been in. We moved her back in there easier to do stuff hubby sat in the car while she got her wormer so they did not see his hand pretty bad. He was intend on me not telling them which I was not going to anyway. 

She is fine and happier in her cage. And phoenix already knows to keep her distance as long as we have been fostering cat a cat only really has to tell her once.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, sometimes things just work easiest when you use the equipment you are most familiar with. I hope your hubby's hand heals quickly. My bite swelled up pretty badly before it started to get better.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok really weird mom and Boss seem to be getting along this morning :roll: 

We will see how long that last. 

Mom and kittens are great. This weekend they will not get much time out of there cage this is the one weekend me and hubby both work all weekend. Does not happen very offend but does happen. 

But yes I will get some updated picture tonight or tomorrow night. I promise well talk later.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Good news Boss and Katy are getting along. I'll hope it lasts right along with you!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Boss is trying to play with Ricky I think that Katy may think if she is bad again she may have to go back to the shelter. 

It just so happen thats why Katy was getting pulled out of the cage to go get her wormer shot. 

But yes they are doing good we have a bad storm tonight so the kittens are staying close first time they have ever heard a storm before. I am not paying attention to this as I do not want them to be scared of storms. 

But everyone is doing great and thanks Hydie for reading and making comment it makes me want to update more.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Mrs. PBJ said:


> ... and thanks Hydie for reading and making comment it makes me want to update more.


Good! I may be one of the few who is responding but I am certain your topic is being read by many more members and I feel your experiences with fostering can be invaluable for other people who are fostering, or thinking about fostering. You are providing great information about the day-to-day issues you are encountering with your fosters.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you I will update more tonight late for work LOL


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

The kittens are good I feel horrible I forgot to feed mom and oh the boss and mom thing only lasted a day.

Mom still had food she has a pretty good size bowl in her cage but I did find Lucy eating hard food today when I got home from work. So i am guessing they are starting that to be honest this is the first litter I have not had eating soft food by now. But I am not pushing it cause I am going to try to keep mom tell week 7 or even eight if I can pull it off. I would have to take the kittens in late for their shots. We normally start at 6 weeks at the shelter. 


I think Ricky needs that extra week or two with mom. Lucy could really be good to go now if she had to be with her little brave self. :roll: 


Oh did I mention we are in the evil kitten biting stage yes I love this stage LOL. That four in half week mark where they discover they have teeth I love it LOL.


I guess I should weigh them tomorrow when I get off work to be honest they have been gaining so I am not that worried about it. They are fine mom is great and boss and phoenix are good to. Oh phoenix is my dog LOL


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Everything sounds wonderful! Can you post some pics? My kitten-fever just wouldn't be complete, you know. :wink


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

But I do not want to post pictures!!!! :lol: 












Ok I will LOL its a slide show click the picture





Boss is not let unattended with the kittens me and hubby are sitting right here. They are good using a litter box and all. 
Lucy is defiantly a daddies girl I gave the meds so she is still worry of me of course.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well everyone is doing great Lucy is defiantly a daddy's girl.

They are eating and using the litter box. I am holding Lucy as we speak.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sweet! That slide-show melted my heart. :luv


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Lucy and Ricky have been playing all day today. Like they only want to be in the cage to sleep. 

They are good getting more and more active by the day.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Not much change today they are at that stage where things will not change so much. \

They are 5 weeks and 1 day today my babies are growing up.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBuUjwGlK4k

Here is a new video of the kittens


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You are terrible! Teasing your poor Hubby about his tummy-tum! :mrgreen: :lol: :yikes :lol: I can't help it, it makes me smile and laugh to hear your teasing of him. He was such a good sport about it, though. Sweet.
The babies are adorable. Poor Ricky for getting popped in his face and Lucy and he are just the cutest things when they walk around with their tails up. I also loved the upsidedown shot of Katy. :wink


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah i am so lame can you tell I was bored this morning.

I had never watched the video. I am crazy.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They're so sweet! I also liked the part when your husband tried to hide from the camera! Does he know you're posting this? :lol: 

I don't think you'll be able to part with these kittens!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Jeanie said:


> They're so sweet! I also liked the part when your husband tried to hide from the camera! Does he know you're posting this? :lol:
> 
> I don't think you'll be able to part with these kittens!


I have to I have a litter of four lined up to come the day these kittens leave the foster can only keep them tell 6 weeks they are due next week. So when my are twelve they go to the shelter and I take the four little ones once they wean them. 


Its protocol to send mom back at 6 or 7 weeks in our shelter and kittens at 3 months at the youngest they like them to get three sets of shots in them first.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Are you fostering for a PetsMart? I've always had my heart-strings tugged when I turned my fosters over to them, but I know I've done a great thing for their chances at being adopted into great homes with my work. Giving them back to the adoption agency opens my home for *more* kitties-in-need and I get to help more and more kitties by letting them go.
It is definitely a labor of love! :luv


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Are you fostering for a PetsMart? I've always had my heart-strings tugged when I turned my fosters over to them, but I know I've done a great thing for their chances at being adopted into great homes with my work. Giving them back to the adoption agency opens my home for *more* kitties-in-need and I get to help more and more kitties by letting them go.
> It is definitely a labor of love! :luv



Galveston Island Humane Society

Galvestonhumane.org

also doubles as our local city shelter as well as a humane society


They are in the old police station and are in the process of raising money and they did also just break ground on the new shelter. But it could be a 6 months to a year before we get in our new shelter


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Awesome! I foster for a local PetsMart adoption/rescue organization, though my contact is no longer working for Banfield and is in a private vet practice, she still handles the adoption/rescue efforts at the PetsMart.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

The kitten are doing good there out runny around somewhere. Yes I know this is bad that i am not sure where but there is nothing they can get into the house is bunny proofed and in turn kitten proofed. 

Hubby had them out and ran to the store really quick when I got home. 

So they are fine sleeping somewhere cause it is quite. 

But doing good hubby took a video of something today may post it.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Our new kitty is also out-and-about with the household. I am surprised at how well it has gone. I think I must attribute it to the wire dog-kennel that gives the new cat personal space while still allowing it to live among and interact with our whole family of people and pets while giving everyone the ability and space to do so at their own speed.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

The video is of Ricky eating bosses food I guess they like TOTW better then wellness. His little teeth and eating hard food is so cute. 

I will get it up today or tomorrow


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG crazy day at work I know this is my kitten thread but man this is crazy.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like you're going crazy = situation normal. Keep up the good work, you're right on target! :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

So Lucy is so a climber. And boss and katy are getting along again if I could get Katy to take to Phoenix I would so keep her. Hubby does not like Katy that much but she is really going to need a special needs home. 

Quite older folks. But she is a good cat sheds a lot I mean a lot.


But everyone is doing great kitten getting more and more active everyday. They are little kittys now.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

The kittens are great we had lost them in the house earlier today I am headed to work soon but hubby is home. So they will be out all day.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ack! I remember losing kittens in the house! They are so small and they fall asleep and don't answer when you call. I remember looking at my dog and wondering if she ate the kitten and licked up all the blood. ...turns out he went behind and under a piece of furniture and fell asleep. Whew!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Ricky is eating up a storm lucy not so much I think she is eating nothing but off mom.

I am going to keep katy another week to see but at 7 weeks I will be pushing it with the shelter. 

But I am going to start limiting katys food again soon I have to get her back on the shelter schedule and such soon


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well my babies are 6 weeks old today. Well Lucy is I think ricky may be with in a day of her. 

Lucy is still eating off mom all the time I have only seen her go after wet once. So Katy is staying at least another week if not two.

But they are doing good.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Is Lucy showing any interest in food at all? Usually by 5-6wks they are well onto the solid/canned foods and only comfort nursing. Maybe she just *does* need an extra week? No rules saying they can't develop their appetite for regular foods that slowly. 4-6wks is the average and there will always be faster/slower kittens.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I have not seen Lucy eat eat at all neither has hubby.

I made lucy eat wet once. and she went for it the next morning but sense then she has not touched food and that was a week ago.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Was she the runt? That may explain why she is needing more nursing time. I would think that w/in another week, she should be well into eating regular foods and certainly w/in 2 weeks' time. _I think I bottle fed Marmalade until he was almost 10wks old, but he was also eating regular food by the time he was 6wks. He started nibbling it around 5wks old. I nursed him so much longer, partly because he still liked to, but mostly because I wanted to use up all of the powdered KMR I had for him._


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

She was not the runt Tiny was but she was only a little bigger them him and Ricky is huge compared to Lucy well he is fat. Not size but weight he is huge lucy has a sleek looking body Ricky has a fat body.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hm. Other than that, does she look normal? If not, then I wonder if she needs a vet exam to determine her palate is properly developed to allow for eating/swallowing and/or her body able to absorb proper nutrition. If she looks normal ... maybe she's just a slow developer? Does she act normally? Not like she may have suffered any brain damage during delivery?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

She is normal she plays normal and is full all the time I think she is just slow honestly by 7 weeks I will worry until then I will let her be i will talk to Lori I think she is just lazy Ricky still eats a lot himself off mommy but he goes for food to.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok so i put the food on my finger and she went crazy ate a whole meal as soon as the bowl/can came out she ran away. 

I dont understand why she will not eat out of a bowl or off a plate. We got a flat plate even she won't eat off anything but mom and or our finger. Most of my 5 week old litters have done that not 6 weeks and 2 days. 

I dont know I am hoping she comes around and is just a late bloomer. 

Oh Lucy can also balance on her back feet. I mean like sit there for ten minutes I tested it today. I think she may be a little slow or something. 

I can not do this if she is she will most defiantly be put down I can not have a permeant second cat. But I could not send her back to the shelter either to be put to sleep she is my fighter. Only to end up put to sleep I will not let it happen.

I hope she comes around soon.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

She lays pounces she is really into my husband I mean he walks in the room she stops what ever she is doing and runs to him. She bites on stuff she plays with her bother they are about the same size but she is more sleek like a adult cat while he is a fat little kitten. 

I am worried Hydie you got me thinking now.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I worked myself up over nothing. Lucy in her own time started eating today. 

See now I know that in do time in do time. Hubby said that her and ricky went crazy over the food. My babies are growing up to fast.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oooooh! 8O I'm so sorry! I didn't mean to worry you! If she had any brain damage it would have been readily apparent, that was why I was asking you about her activites and if she seemed normal. It sounds like she just is a late-bloomer. It is odd that it took her so long, like you, all my fosters were well into the canned food by 5-6wks. 
Sounds like she's gonna be fine. Again, I am so sorry for having worried you. I didn't mean to, and if I ask that again in the future, I'll be sure to clarify what/why I'm asking and what to look for.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

No biggy I over do everything.

She is not eating dry though just wet. I have them tell twelve weeks. And I am keeping mom tell next friday so they will be 7 weeks and 5 days. I think that pretty good considering they have not even called yet for there first set of shots. 

I will get her on dry the kitten eat a hole 3 ounce can between the two of them 2 times a day. And ricky still eats hard food also. So 3 ounce of wet each and Ricky also eats wellness dry. 

We will see they are going to eat me out of house and home.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

The kitten are good Lucy still not eating hard food. But she still has one week I will et a update video today or tomorrow I am off on monday so I will upload it monday promise. 

But everyone is good I am going to take the kittens in next friday for their first set of shots.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Mmmmmm. I really feel she should be eating at least some hard kibbles by now. May I ask what kind of kibble you're feeding them?

I used a Eukanuba kitten kitten food because they appeared to like it and the pieces were small and rounded, easy to swallow w/out having to crunch and chew them. Merry (Mitts & Tess) recently told me about a dry kitten food with small kibbles that she uses, but I cannot remember the name of it.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

They are eating a mix of wellness red bag and TOTW Ricky eats it with no problem. 

The red bag and kitten formula have only 1 percent different. But after Katy leaves. I will be putting them on purina as much as I hate it thats what they feed at the shelter. So I would rather get them changed over before going and adding stress and a change in food.

Thing are crazy around here.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I pulled a trick on Lucy I put the dry in the wet Boss as a kitten was the same way would only eat wet. So we mixed it and mixed it until it was only dry. 

So we are going to do the same thing with Lucy.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Boy, she's being a stubbron kitty! :lol: I hope it is successful, good luck!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Boy, she's being a stubbron kitty! :lol: I hope it is successful, good luck!




She just likes wet more. I have seen her eat dry once when I did not give them a night can. I give them a can in the morning and a can in the evening. They eat off mom in between. But mom is going to the shelter tomorrow she has the runs and we have separated her from the kittens. We are going to treat for gardia. Her and the kittens I have a feeling for some reason it may be this as she has had the heck wormed out of her. And she has not got into anything but the kittens should be fine they have had one more week them normal with there mother. Oh I also got a call today from Lori she caught me :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What did Lori catch you with?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> What did Lori catch you with?


Keeping mom and extra week. 

Our goal is to have mom adopted before we bring the kitten back in. So if we take them at 6 weeks they most likely will and people go for the cats in foster wick we have signs that say I was in foster and they can call us to get info on the cat.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, I see now! :lol: My foster/rescue does the same thing at the adoption center. They have a standard 'form' that has their stats and will sometimes say where the cat was found and how poor its' condition was. I've always turned my fosters over w/ a page outlining the foster care I gave, what the cat liked (toys, food, beds) and commented out their personality and if they were good w/ being held upside down and cradled or especially liked belly-rubs. I also included some kitten-pictures for the adoptive parents. Everyone likes to have baby pics of their kitty.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well Katy is at the shelter. She is on the adoption floor and looking for a new home.

The kitten are good no worse for the wear. 

Now we dont have to worry about a cat attacking our dog anymore. I love Katy to death but Phoenix comes first in this house.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is Katy's page for everyone

http://galvestonhumane.org/petgallery.php


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! Sending good wishes to Katy for a quick adoption into a purrever home!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes Ricky was acting retarded last night hissing at the world. I mean my dog me bit my husband. 

I know one thing if he bites me its on like donkey kong. 

I told EJ to put him up let him chill his hole world was just turned upside down. 

But he was acting the complete opposite of his normal self not sure if it was the shot or the fact mom is gone.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Did they get vaccinated? Vaccinations can sometimes make them hurt or not feel good. That could explain his behavior ... if he was feeling strange and didn't know *why* he was feeling strange, he's just blaming The World and everything around him because he doesn't know exactly WHAT to blame, so everything is 'suspect' to him. Give him a bit of time and he should work through it.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes they got shots although i personal don't believe in shots all shelter pest get three sets. Well kittens and Puppy's.

I think that may have been it I will see tonight and maybe give him some TLC if he does not feel better.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well ricky is back to normal running the house him and lucy. 

There so brave at this age man they are so much fun.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I love it when they run *everywhere* ... no walking ... no ambling ... no toodling along ... just an all-out-run-at-top-speed *everywhere*!!!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

The kittens are good both eating hard food now and playing a lot. They drive me crazy most days now. 

But their also so much fun at this age LOL.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well they are doing great. Lively as ever they are in that everything is something to attack stage. I love it theya re become little cats more and more. 

I love this stage. But it also means they go back soon.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Mrs. PBJ said:


> I love this stage. But it also means they go back soon.


 atback I know it! atback I miss them when they go, but if you foster regularly, you'll get to have LOTS of kittens, ALL the time! You get them at their cutest and when they need us most ... but also don't get too attached to one person (_which is good, because it allows them to bond with 'people' and not a single 'person'_) so they are able to find awesome homes when they are that well-socialized.
You. Are. Doing. Them. A. _GREAT_. Service! :luv


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Kittens are good they are I think 9 weeks now. Almost ten I think I have to look at a calender

But they are great


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! You've raised some great kitties!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well the kittens are 9 and half weeks old. 

They go back on thursday only because they had a emergency mother and five kittens come in. 

But they should be adoptable and well over 2 pounds.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

....sounds to me like you did a fabulous job with them! :luv


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Well The kittens are at the shelter Ricky and Lucy and I have a new cat she is not healthy she is most likely only 7 or 8 months and skin and bones. With five kittens that are like four weeks old she has a lot ahead of her. 

Poor baby. I will start a new thread in cat chat and link it here to


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=68728&p=677429#p677429

Here is the link to my new thread.


----------

